# Outdoor Nationals



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Who’s going… only 5 weeks away or so and I’m pumped. 

If your shooting the ProAm make sure to say hello. If your not shooting it your missing out. Chuck Cooley and I will be running the fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AT was having issues the night I posted this… sorry for the 3 threads. 

Anyway. Who’s going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am on the west coast which means that I can't afford to drive to the Nationals and I cannot trust the airlines to get me there. I have a friend sitting at the airport right now because they cancelled her flight to Minneapolis. They no longer have the Nationals in Darrington, so I guess I will wait until next year and take out a 2nd mortgage so I can drive to Yankton.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Can't get to PA this time. Not enough vacation time for the drive. Not flying with my longbow. I am going to the outdoor target in Yankton. That is a day closer.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

This will be my first one!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> They no longer have the Nationals in Darrington, so I guess I will wait until next year and take out a 2nd mortgage so I can drive to Yankton.


Don't give up - I've been told that Darrington plans to bid for the 2023 NFAA Outdoor National.

They have a meeting scheduled for this weekend. They know bids have to be in by 1 July.


----------



## WV Kyleboy (Nov 12, 2016)

This will be my first year at Outdoor Nationals. Shot Indoor Nationals for the first time in March. Retirement is awesome!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who’s going… only 5 weeks away or so and I’m pumped.
> 
> If your shooting the ProAm make sure to say hello. If your not shooting it your missing out. Chuck Cooley and I will be running the fun.
> 
> ...


Where in Pa, when is it, and how do I sign up??? I've never shot Field before but I've been dying to try it!!! The few events (semi-local) always seem to fall on the same week as a big 3D tourney so I never get to go....


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Information on NFAA website. Located in Mechanicsburg, PA.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> Where in Pa, when is it, and how do I sign up??? I've never shot Field before but I've been dying to try it!!! The few events (semi-local) always seem to fall on the same week as a big 3D tourney so I never get to go....


Event is at Mechanicsburg Sportsmen's Club, Mechanicsburg Pennsylvania.

You can register online at www.NFAAUSA.com

There is additional information on the NFAA website about the details of a Field shoot.

The most arrows you'll shoot for the dollar!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

so whats the deal with only 3 Pro Women registered???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You would have to ask your fellow lady Pros… Chuck and I were talking the other night. Not gonna do the Pro Am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I did not make it but did in 2015. Awesome ranges. SO, who went & how did you DO????


----------

